# UGA-Auburn



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2018)

The Barn always spooks me a bit. I can remember a few games when we were favored to win the SEC and favored over the Barn but they would mess up a season. Their offense is not particularly scary but their front seven can be a bit nasty. Maybe if we can bottle up Stidhams' arm and we have a good chance. 

I like drivin in my truck.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 7, 2018)

Dawgs will pounce in this one. Auburn is very inconsistent, but even at their best they will not be able to hang with UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Dawgs will pounce in this one. Auburn is very inconsistent, but even at their best they will not be able to hang with UGA.




Gonna be a jacked up time in Athens Saturday night! And lots of recruits will be there as well!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 7, 2018)

7:00pm kick is sure nice. Clarke county will be properly lubed up by then. I just hope the OL is properly amped up too because that front seven is pretty good. They could mess our run game up some


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2018)

For many years the road team broke a lot of hearts in this series. I think we beat Auburn, but it is the oldest rivalry in the South and the underdog has won a lot of these games. Auburn took us to the woodshed in the regular season last year, but we came back and gave them a dose of their own medicine in the SECCG. This is a game that they will be ready for, but I think our kids can beat them if we play with some discipline.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 7, 2018)

Jake fromm will be scouting his future team for he and his brother this weekend.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 8, 2018)

I LIKE DRIVING IN MY TRUCK


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2018)

Gus has done some good coaching at Auburn, but this year ain't one of his better years.  Our offense simply does not work without a running threat at QB and Stidham isn't a running threat.  When we use play action with throws to the TE and H back we look good, but we very seldom do that.  We can play some D, but out secondary has trouble covering deep routes without interfering.   We have a lot of talent that has a hard time playing in sync.  

We will need to play much better than we have all year to have a shot this weekend

Go Tigers.  WDE!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2018)

AU is still scary with their inconsistencies. We all know they have players as UGA offered many of them. Look for UGA to shut down their mediocre run game then then Hammer Stid.


----------



## paulpaul (Nov 9, 2018)

This game could go either way if someone gets big MO on its side. Don't think we can run on them as well as we did the last two. Hopefully Fromm can do his thing and our D# will make some big plays and pull away in the 4th.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Dawgs will pounce in this one. Auburn is very inconsistent, but even at their best they will not be able to hang with UGA.


i agree. it will be a bloodbath. dogs win 41-17


----------



## Dub (Nov 9, 2018)

It'll be hilarious seeing their beloved Cooky Cam chatting 'em up on the sideline.  He's got the weekend off after the chapping he got last night.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2018)

sorry ya'll haven't had a Heisman or a NC in a couple of generations.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2018)

Cam =  Dennis Rodman


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2018)

Throwback said:


> sorry ya'll haven't had a Heisman or a NC in a couple of generations.


yep. 38 yrs. 11 months and 8 days since last ga natty?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. 38 yrs. 11 months and 8 days since last ga natty?


And with all that said Georgia still hasn’t got to settle with a coach like Gus. 
Jeff


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> AU is still scary with their inconsistencies. We all know they have players as UGA offered many of them. Look for UGA to shut down their mediocre run game then then Hammer Stid.



I’d be ecstatic if it were mediocre and feeling a whole lot better about our chances. I’m just afraid it will be nonexistence as it has all year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I’d be ecstatic if it were mediocre and feeling a whole lot better about our chances. I’m just afraid it will be nonexistence as it has all year.



Auburn will be a tough game for us. They have a great DL and will cause problems for our running backs. We will need to have a good air game to beat them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2018)

Maybe Fromms arm can loosen up the run D some so we can run.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> sorry ya'll haven't had a Heisman or a NC in a couple of generations.



How does it feel to be the little whipping boy brother to Bama and UGA?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2018)

Dub said:


> It'll be hilarious seeing their beloved Cooky Cam chatting 'em up on the sideline.  He's got the weekend off after the chapping he got last night.




That boy is a fruitcake


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> That boy is a fruitcake



Yup.

He's a beast of a player.....a phenomenal athlete.

But the hits he's taken on the field, vehicle accident and otherwise.....must be taking their toll.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2018)

dogs win big.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2018)

This is Auburn's bowl game. We better be ready, Hunker Down.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2018)

The last three games Auburn visited Sanford the scoring went like this:

1st quarter Auburn 21 UGA 21


2nd 3rd and 4th quarters : 

Auburn 0 UGA 71

Let that sink in for a minute


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2018)

Gonna be a bloodbath and its sure gonna be nice sipping my coffee and bourbon out of a new coffee cup.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gonna be a bloodbath and its sure gonna be nice sipping my coffee and bourbon out of a new coffee cup.


i hope u do?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i hope u do?



Nothing a little Clorox won't clean off...??


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2018)

lol.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2018)

It’s the Dawgs v the Barn. Anything bad can happen and frequently it does.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 10, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Cam =  Dennis Rodman



No. Huggy Bear on Starsky & Hutch.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs need to beat Auburn like a redhead step child


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

UGA not tackling well.


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

That's a big stop for the Tigers.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

How come we can block like a wall until we get inside the 5yd line then we fold like a paper bag? I just cannot wrap my mind around this. It’s really pathetic.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

If we get inside the five we just need to go ahead and kick a FG, even if it is 1at down.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2018)

Play like this will require more alcohol in my system than what is there now


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Don't know what's up, but inside the 5 we stink


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Shoulder check is the only thing they can do when trying to tackle.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Now stop them D


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

D getting frustrated. Stupid penalty.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

We better wake up!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Our pass defense is still in the locker room.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Not going well at all for the Dawgs.  They better outscore Auburn because they sure can't tackle them..


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Coaches need to get their head in the game to get the players to quit playing confused.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Here we go again with substituting QB’s. I’m sick of that garbage. Leave one of them in and just let them ball dadgumit!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

We better stop about the 20 where we can score


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

We better protect the ball too.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Should have been pi


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

That was clear targeting


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

Fight dad gum it!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Bye bye #1. Easy call.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Bye bye #1. Easy call.


Good throw him out!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Fromm got lucky with that cheap shot. He could’ve got hurt bad right there.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh no not again


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

Targeting is the worst rule in College football.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wilson is getting whipped on every play. Take him out put someone else in.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Chaney should have been working on this the last several weeks


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If we get inside the five we just need to go ahead and kick a FG, even if it is 1at down.


Just take a shot to the end zone from the 30 and quit fighting the red zone. Fromm is pretty accurate, so I like those chances better than the run.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Good grief


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

At least sure foot can still score


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 10, 2018)

two QBs is bad juju


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

Chaney, Chaney, Chaney....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Put Fields in to hand off and then let Fromm try to run it. Sounds like a foolproof plan to me.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Chaney hasn’t got a clue inside the ten.


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

Biggest win for the dogs on that drive is #1 is in the locker room.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Kirby need to fire Mel tonight. Why not try throwing one to Nauta?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

If we continue to swap QB’s we will lose this game. Fromm cannot get in a rhythm when he gets pulled every couple plays.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

weagle said:


> Biggest win for the dogs on that drive is #1 is in the locker room.


Excuses starting.  He shouldn't have committed the foul.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Now hunker down


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby need to fire Mel tonight. Why not try throwing one to Nauta?


What did Mel do? Kirby pretty much calls the D


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

weagle said:


> Biggest win for the dogs on that drive is #1 is in the locker room.


There’s one I guess the other one shows up if they win?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

All Campbell is for is to get pass interference every throw


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

Calm down they just need to get to halftime. Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

We need to make something happen


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

UGA is getting a confused every play on defense personnel


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Come on Dawgs make a stand


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Coaches need to call the right defenses just as the offense needs to.


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

Not going to win kicking field goals.  Needed a TD there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs need a TD and 2-point conversion on this drive!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Who do y’all hate more, Cam Newton or Nick Farley ? It’s a toss up for me


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Good return


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Who do y’all hate worse, Cam Newton or Nick Farley ? It’s a toss up for me



Bout the same


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs ain't gonna beat Alabama like this


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

I don’t like Malzone either


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

BO Jackson was a Herschel wanna be


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Wooooo! TD


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Bout time.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 10, 2018)

Fromm is money


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Andre Bruce was the biggest bust in Falcons history


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Good drive and finish.  Now the defense steps up


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Is Big Ben not healthy yet? Our right side is just getting blown back off the snap.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Fromm is money


Just leave him in!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Come on D stop them


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

How long does it take Chaney to figure out red zone offense. I believe some Auburn alumni slipped him enough resesses to keep him busy for a quarter or two.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

We have NO pass rush...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Man I believe Gus is starting to look as crazy as his wife!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Get some more points Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Now let's go O


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Go for it


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

TD Godwin


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Now that was awesome !


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow what a throw and run


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

Lol y'all whinnng about Cheney and he's winning.


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

Good call right there


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs gettin they mojo werkin now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs on top 20-10 at the half

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Meanwhile, the moonshine is running low at the SS Thug Château. 

Notre Dame 25

FSU 6

*GO NOLES!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

If we could just make the easy plays we would be competitive.  Got to be able to throw and catch when players are wide open.  Our  tour on the struggle bus continues.  Hoping for a miraculous transformation at half time.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

THat clip of UGA Was hilarious.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> THat clip of UGA Was hilarious.


Yeah, you definitely can tell he is a lover and not a fighter!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2018)

weagle said:


> If we could just make the easy plays we would be competitive.  Got to be able to throw and catch when players are wide open.  Our  tour on the struggle bus continues.  Hoping for a miraculous transformation at half time.


Yeah the miss or drop on third down cost the war buzzards big time. 
Good game so far. AU DL is similar to a brick wall.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Lol y'all whinnng about Cheney and he's winning.



We just get frustrated when we get inside the 5 time after time and cannot score. We left 8 points on the field.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah the miss or drop on third down cost the war buzzards big time.
> Good game so far. AU DL is similar to a brick wall.




Unfortunately the OL is similar to a little league soccer team


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Did we even punt in the first half.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We just get frustrated when we get inside the 5 time after time and cannot score. We left 8 points on the field.


We need a “Fridge” package like Clemson for the goal line...


----------



## Big7 (Nov 10, 2018)

Bama won I see.

Rematch?

Clemson just went ahead too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Auburn's defense cant stop us till we get close. I think I could stop Ga by myself on first and 1 on the goal line.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

No Ga punt in first half but why would defenses worry with our red zone offense. Hopefully that will improve next year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Alright Dawgs let's put this game away!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Not a good way to start the second half.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Auburn getting pressure and Fromm is still not finding the short throw.  He had Hardman on 2nd down for 30 yards or more.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> What did Mel do? Kirby pretty much calls the D



My Bad, I meant Chaney, I told you I get upset easy.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Alright D let's go


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Gus be cussing


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

We need a good drive right here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Gus be cussing



Gus on the cuss bus John.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Maybe we'll throw Cook a pass on this drive and let him use his wheels for a long score!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Pass the ball on first down. Play calling for Ga is pitiful.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

UGA is not sharp at all so far. What a throw by Fromm!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2018)

I will always have faith in my Dawgs. This fella was soft as a bunny rabbet.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Well so much for that. Good throw and catch


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

The way that Fromm read that blitz is the reason Fields is not playing.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Fromm forced that one, and it was late.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

The Auburn player knocked the receiver off his route while the ball was in the air.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Why can UGA not get set on defense?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will always have faith in my Dawgs. This fella was soft as a bunny rabbet. View attachment 948962



 that's what you call "bowed up"


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Again they were not ready.  had walker not got  it would have been 7 points.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

If auburn had an offensive line y'all would have a problem


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> If auburn had an offensive line y'all would have a problem



If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> If auburn had an offensive line y'all would have a problem


If we had a Junkyard D and Tom Brady, y'all would be in trouble!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

If don’t get you far in this conference. Either you are or you aren’t.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

A long scoring drive for the Dawgs would be nice, so that Kirby and Mel can figure out how to get the defense set.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas.



Ok. When y'all play Alabama you will lose. 

How about that


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Ok. When y'all play Alabama you will lose.
> 
> How about that


That is probably true, but the offensive line is not the only advantage that Bama has over UGA right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Swift has the best full speed cut of any UGA back in the last 15 years.  Better than Michel even.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Hardman and Camarda are telepathically connected.  That's about 4 times this year they have done that.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Dawgs need a stop here.   1 yard to go on 3rd down. hunker down!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Kirby better take a timeout here or it will be 20-17 game soon.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Whoever called that out to stop the screen made a great read.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

4th quarter to show who wants it. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

*Swwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiffffffffffffttttttttttttttt! TD DAWGS!*

*27-10 Dawgs!*


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Holy crap ! Swift is explosive!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Let him gets his 200 yards, then let Holyfield get his 100.  Feed the monsters.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Swift is the best running back in the SEC right now.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

That young man has a future in the pros.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Swift is the best running back in the SEC right now.




When healthy, he might be one of the best in the nation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

All right, Dawgs, let's feed the horses this series!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Swift can fly!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Swift is the best running back in the SEC right now.


Wif Holyfield a close second


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

I think Swift is over 800 for the year and Holyfield is pushing 700. It would great if both finished with 1000.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Zeus is 3rd and he’s redshirted


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Lol. Did they just say Stidham thought about going to the NFL after last year ? Lol


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Fields just looks effortless when throwing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Man I hate the barn


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

If Hill can get his snaps down, he can be a dominant center.   He gets push ever play he's in.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

When will the barn realize Gus is truely shoveling manure


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Good grief


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

That there is why Fromm starts and plays most of the time.


----------



## K80 (Nov 10, 2018)

That's why fields isn't the starter...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

There is another a reason Fields is not starting.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Well we are back on the 20 put Jake in and let him pass


----------



## Big7 (Nov 10, 2018)

Da' might win this one.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## ribber (Nov 10, 2018)

All the love for Fields is nauseating. He hasn't shown me anything all year.

PSA: Fields isn't half the QB Fromm is. Please stop this nonsense!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Smh at the trickery


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

We acting silly now. Hot Rod is not a passer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

Fields just isn’t ready


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 10, 2018)

Loved that play call on the fake fg lol


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

HotRod with the throw.  I think Smart might just hate Auburn and that's ok with me.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2018)

Put Fromm back in and leave him in.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 10, 2018)

Dood can't see good enough to throw the
Long ball


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2018)

Hot rod missed Nauta for an easy TD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Ugh! Hot Rod was thinking Tom Brady, but looked like Tom Arnold on that throw!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

Fields has proved to be a poor runner.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 10, 2018)

Had he caught that you guys know you would’ve been jumping up and down with excitement. I thought it was a lot better than him trying to run it like he did at LSU.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 10, 2018)

Mark Webb seems to be a better tacker than most of the DB's.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2018)

Quarterback position is a no contest at Ga


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 10, 2018)

ribber said:


> All the love for Fields is nauseating. He hasn't shown me anything all year.
> 
> PSA: Fields isn't half the QB Fromm is. Please stop this nonsense!


Yep. Been saying for weeks it kills Fromm's rhythm. Run for 2 yds, Fields comes in for 1 play and runs for 1 yd. Fromm left in 3rd and long to clean up the mess. Then fans scream for more Fields because Fromm struggled on 3rd downs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

I don’t know how well we’ll fare against the Trailer Park Tide but I hope we beat the ? out of The Dorks from North Ave.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2018)

Pass was uncatchable


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm wore slap out. It's hard watching my Dawgs with a pessimist. I always have faith in my DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Had he caught that you guys know you would’ve been jumping up and down with excitement. I thought it was a lot better than him trying to run it like he did at LSU.



I would nave been  lot happier with a FG. I would have been happy if we had scored more points on the most overpaid coach in the SEC.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

I didn’t understand a word Swift just said but I don’t care. He can run the ball


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm wore slap out. It's hard watching my Dawgs with a pessimist. I always have faith in my DAWGS.



You need to check your mailbox, I sent you a little something,


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2018)

Great win for the Dawgs tonight! 27-10 

Now let's keep it going!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 10, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Had he caught that you guys know you would’ve been jumping up and down with excitement. I thought it was a lot better than him trying to run it like he did at LSU.


Dang right I would! I don't think Kirby has forgotten AU keeping the throttle to the floor in their house last year. I wish we had scored 4 more TDs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2018)

go dogs.


----------



## weagle (Nov 10, 2018)

Up by 17, the fake FG was the right call.  No problem with that.  

Stidham is a hard worker, but the wrong QB for our system.  

Good game by Georgia.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2018)

On a sour note, Tech Juan


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2018)

The Chapel bell will be ringing all night. GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Put Fromm back in and leave him in.



You gonna make the Fields for President crowd angry.  Its pretty obvious that what I've heard from practice results are true.  He is coming on, but he isn't ready for SEC defenses and he isn't comfortable in the pocket.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I didn’t understand a word Swift just said but I don’t care. He can run the ball



That boy flat toted the rock!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs wrapping up a SEC regular season!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2018)

Root for the Barn to beat Bama.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Root for the Barn to beat Bama.



Someone take that Knob Creek bottle away from him! 

Auburn has a therapy weekend before their next whoopin, then we get down to it!


----------

